

Ask HN/PG: Is YC (very|becoming) slow? - krishna2

I have been noticing load time of more than 5 seconds, esp. the home page. (or is it just me?).
======
wmf
HN gets slower over time; when it finally becomes unbearable pg fixes it. It
may get worse before it gets better, though.

------
jccooper
Seems pretty quick to me. I checked a few times, and the median was about
200ms, though I did see the occasional 2s.

------
ashishbharthi
Related: Where is HN hosted? My best guess is EC2.

~~~
diolpah
ARIN lookup shows it being hosted at ThePlanet.

Traceroute shows it terminating somewhere in or around Houston TX.

So my guess is one or more boxes at ThePlanet's Houston datacenter.

~~~
brackin
I'm running a theme so it's hard to tell but it seems pretty snappy for me.

